# For those craving salt & vinegar....



## onlyme

Just been reading through the cravings thread and was wondering if cravings are related to the sex of bubs. So, ladies who crave salt & vinegar - do you know which team you're on? Wold be interesting to see if there's a pattern. (I'm on team yellow, but forever trying to guess if bubs is blue or pink!)


----------



## Raven24

i have never liked salt and vinegar but since being pregnant i have discovered i quite like it now and i am on team blue :)


----------



## miel

i love salt right now ...and i am expecting a baby boy:)


----------



## Kerrie-x

I LOVE S&V but obviously dont know what team im on yet xx


----------



## bailey98

I loved s&v with my first and had a girl!!!


----------



## Petunia

I only started liking s n v when I was pregnant the first time, and it was girl I'm afraid

(sorry, goes against everone else so not not much help!!)


----------



## Petunia

I only started liking s n v when I was pregnant the first time, and it was girl I'm afraid

(sorry, goes against everone else so not not much help!!)


----------



## lorna84

I love S&V & Im having a girl :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

my sister was craving salt and vineger butties with her first and it was a boy


----------



## Kittee

I love it and I am team pink!


----------



## purpledahlia

i craved it mostly in first tri, im having a girl!


----------



## Buffy71

Love s-n-v - team pink. 

Guess that's one more theory to chuck out, damn it. 
:rofl:
Xxx


----------



## luckyno2

Team blue for me, also including LOADS of oranges now it is (Cupcakes)?????


----------



## cutie4evr01

I craved it lots in first tri also and I too am on team pink! :)


----------



## genkigemini

I always loved salt and vinegar UNTIL I got pregnant and now I am somewhat off of it. (I am having a boy.)


----------



## MommaBunni

I love s&v but since becoming pregnant, I DON'T wany anything like that and I'm on team blue!


----------



## Baby2ontheway

I am craving it like crazy and we will know what I am having Friday! I think its another lil boy!


----------



## caz81

ive been craving it and im having a girl


----------



## Maid Marion

Im on team yellow and only started craving them in the last few weeks which coincide with the leg cramps I have been getting. Think it my bodies way of getting more salt into me... altho not sure whether its working cos all the salt will prob just been flavouring :( This is know help with your gender question but though I would share :blush:


----------



## Middysquidge

I lovethem now, I used to be a cheese and onion girl (not sure I should keep saying that!) Anyway now I'm a lover of the salt and vinegar and I'm having a girl! I am also loving spicy food and fierry ginger beer! x


----------



## Fliss_floss

Im on team pink! i cant get enough of salt and vinegar crisps... any time of day...any brand lol
x


----------



## purpledaisy2

I never ate salt and vinegar crisps before I was pg & now I lov em'!

Im on team blue xx


----------



## Baby2ontheway

OK UPDATE!!! its a BOY...and I LOVE s-n-v


----------



## jem02

I lve crisps in general should be a clear indicator of boy or girl!!! I wish xxx


----------



## kitten x

Yep i to crave salt and vinegar crisp butties but i dont no the sex of baby yet soon as i do i will let you no xx


----------



## Kirstin

Me and im team blue, you should have done a poll :D


----------



## zacandgwen

I crave vinegar and Im on team pink! :winkwink:


----------



## madseasons

On team blue and only eat S&V since getting pregnant!


----------



## AJpeartree

I've been crazy about salt and vinegar since becoming preggo!


----------



## JayDee

I've really wanted salty things whilst being pregnant and I'm on team blue.
My SIL said her only craving was SnV crisps and she had a girl.


----------



## Soph&Bump

I have become a complete salt and vinegar obsessive, although Walkers make me feel ill. The best three are S & V Squares, Discos or Kettle Chips.... I'm having a girl! I also love Haribo fizzy sweets.


----------



## babynewbie

Bit of a mixed lot! I always hated s&v before being pregnant now i love love love it and im having a boy :)


----------



## EmmanBump

i craved salt and vinegar, im on team pink!


----------

